# The wife bought me a Christmas present!



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, my lovely wife bought me this for Christmas:

We took six different pistols out this morning for some shooting, and she really enjoyed shooting it. She said, "It's kinda like that Italian one you have". Lol. I told her it was the Italian's Brazilian cousin.

We ran 100 ball rounds and 17 Federal 115 grain JHP's through it...100 % reliable, and it shoots straight. :smt1099


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

But, but, but its not Christmas yet.............


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, but we have son/wife/granddaughter coming in for Christmas week, so I got lucky and got it early. My son wants to shoot it...lol, probably the only reason I got it early.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea, but does she know she bought it for you?? :smt083


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

MoMan said:


> Yea, but does she know she bought it for you?? :smt083


Lol, yeah, she was the one who gave me the approval. I had to show her what I wanted, of a list of a few different ones, then she decided on that one. I have a Beretta 92FS, have had it for about three years or so now, and it has been great. She was a little puzzled when she saw this on the list, as she asked "don't you have that one already?", well not really I said. She shot it yesterday, and said she liked it better than my Beretta because the safety/decocker is on the frame, not the slide. She had always had a tough time of racking the slide on my Beretta...guess the lever gets in her way or something.


----------



## Montogo (Oct 22, 2015)

Good gun to shoot ,my has around 700 rounds through it so far. Went 40 S&W and 9mm both with this one, and gave one as a gift also with the paper work.
You can always get Ammo for Christmas from every one. Have Fun !


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Montogo said:


> Good gun to shoot ,my has around 700 rounds through it so far. Went 40 S&W and 9mm both with this one, and gave one as a gift also with the paper work.
> You can always get Ammo for Christmas from every one. Have Fun !


I would like to get the 96, for I have only one pistol in .40, and that is a Smith & Wesson.


----------

